# seeds



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Oct 3, 2006)

Seeds......SEEDS!
The dr. is the man.....ordered my seeds and they got here today and I live in TN.  Im pumped
www.drchronic.com
Peace


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Oct 3, 2006)

sorry, in all the excitement i meant to say i ordered them last thursday and they  came today....wasnt just trying to advertise where I live.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 3, 2006)

*Congrats on getting your seeds. Sorry but i had to edit a few words out of your post. *


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Oct 3, 2006)

sorry bout that...didnt mean to get offensive.
Peace


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 4, 2006)

*No harm no foul man. Looking foward to your grow. Are ya gonna start a grow journal? *


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 6, 2006)

Usa?  How did you pay?


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Oct 7, 2006)

I live in the USA and payed with CC.  Again, I really cant say enough about how good the transaction was.....very smooth, very good delivery and a good price too.....you should check it out.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks Shutty, I took a deep breath and ordered:

Dr.chronic "Biggie Small"

Nirvana AK48, Blue Mystic, White widow, and Indoor Mix

Everyone please say a prayer that my babies make it home safely!

Thanks.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 12, 2006)

ShuttyMcShutShut said:
			
		

> sorry, in all the excitement i meant to say i ordered them last thursday and they came today....wasnt just trying to advertise where I live.


 
5 days?  or was it 12?


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 20, 2006)

Dr. Chronic is the man, 'bout ten days to ship.  $100+ order came with free troublemaker kush!  And as always, no specifics on shipping will be allowed, so don't ask.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 20, 2006)

Did you get them in original breeders pack or opt not to?


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 20, 2006)

rockydog said:
			
		

> Did you get them in original breeders pack or opt not to?


 
yes, but pm me with any more questions.


----------

